

Ask HN: Where is the best place to learn Java? - GoofyGewber


======
alphang
I know you're asking about "place", but ...

Kathy Sierra and Bert Bates' "Head First Java" book.

Her SCJP book is also pretty good, but it's more skewed towards the
certification exam.

~~~
GoofyGewber
Thanks, I'll look into it.

